# Σαίξπηρ, Ρώτας, Βγενόπουλος και Καρατζαφέρης!



## diceman (May 19, 2008)

Ρώτησαν σήμερα τον Καρατζαφέρη του ΛΑ.Ο.Σ. τι γνώμη έχει για την αγωγή Βγενόπουλου κατά Παπανδρέου. Πρέπει να είχε περάσει όλο το βράδυ προσπαθώντας να βρει κάτι έξυπνο να πει, γιατί δήλωσε κάτι του τύπου _Η αγωγή αυτή δείχνει έλλειψη πολιτικής αγωγής και απειλεί να μετατρέψει την πολιτική σε ένα άγονο αγώγι_. Τύφλα να' χει ο Ρώτας!


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2008)

Τύφλα να 'χει και ο Σαίξπηρ, τολμώ να πω!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

Όσο εμπνέεται από τον Σέξπιρ και όχι από το _Αγώνα_ του άλλου, έχει καλώς.


----------



## crystal (May 19, 2008)

Αγωγής αγώνας άγονος...


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2008)

crystal said:


> Αγωγής αγώνας άγονος...


...και ενάγων ανάγωγος.


----------

